# Pallet Wood



## ClintW (Jan 16, 2016)

Found this in my dad's burn pile. He gets pallets from a trucking place and burns for firewood. Found a couple lengths that weren't busted up from processing. Feels quite hard. Can't dent with a fingernail. I would guess tropical of some kind due to no summer winter growth rings.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2016)

That second end grain shot is pretty darn good. Could you take a shot or two further away of the face grain -like maybe show the whole board.


----------



## ClintW (Jan 16, 2016)

In the first post, third photo shows some pieces, each about 1.5" wide. Left piece is mostly face grain. 2 &3 pieces are quarter saw. Last photo is close up of face grain. Hope that helps. The board ws broken into two pieces when I found. Already cut into pieces. Also shown surfaces are fresh sanded. The outside did have a bit deeper redish color, likely from oxidation.
Photo below shows the biggest piece.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2016)

ClintW said:


> The third photo shows some pieces. Left piece is mostly face grain. 2 &3 pieces are quarter saw. Last photo is close up of face grain. Hope that helps. The board ws broken into two pieces when I found. Already cut into pieces. Also shown surfaces are fresh sanded. The outside did have a bit deeper redish color, likely from oxidation.





Kevin said:


> Could you take a shot or two further away of the face grain -like maybe show the whole board.


----------



## ClintW (Jan 16, 2016)

Added photo in the post, missed that in second post.


----------



## ClintW (Jan 18, 2016)

Anyone have any ideas? If not that's alright, I'll just clean em up someday and do something with them.


----------

